# InDesign Help!



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

I am getting close to a (second) print deadline with a project and still waiting for last minute materials to come in. I will need help between now and Monday pm with last minute material and getting it in InDesign. Most of the work is complete but client is still re-arranging pages and I am sure I will need help to meet the deadline - if you can help, please let me know and how much/hour or however you charge. 

Jef


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I won't have time to look at the file myself, but if its just placing customer files in indesign, its a pretty simple thing, and I am sure those of us here who know indesign can help you walk through the basics. 

Do you have to actually set jobs in indesign or placing customer supplied files?


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I won't have time to look at the file myself, but if its just placing customer files in indesign, its a pretty simple thing, and I am sure those of us here who know indesign can help you walk through the basics.
> 
> Do you have to actually set jobs in indesign or placing customer supplied files?


Thanks - I just now received the material I have been waiting for and I think I can manage the rest now - panic is over.


----------

